# What to do with old windows



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Warning.............. image heavy (200).

Some craft, home decor, and yard uses for old windows. You know those roadside finds you picked up, knowing one day your going to do something with them.

Well, here's some inspiration...........................
http://www.meganandscott.com/Projects_Ideas_OldWindows1.htm

Have fun  



.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

That's great!!
Hubby and I were just cleaning up the yard--lots of old windows he wanted to get rid of--but we're not-I imagined them being soooo many different things. Wait till I show him all of those pictures.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat site and ideas.

Angie


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes, a lot of ideas there, for sure.  

BTW........... anyone look at the "Garage door ideas" ? The one ( Hendersonville, NC) painted like an old store front is a knockout. Very creative.


.


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

I have seen windows painted for Christmas - a winter scene so it appeared you were looking out a window. I even saw an artist reverse paint a chicken on a window and some how put chicken wire on it so that you thought you were looking in a chicken house. I have two windows I want to try to do something with. It works better iwth windows that have divisions.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Some neat ideas on that site! I do remember one craft fair I attended years ago, where a woman had taken some smaller old window frames, left the paint as is, but had chicken wire attached to the frame and painted wooden chickens in the window areas. Looked really cute, but I don't remember how she had the wire attached, in front or behind the glass, etc. Jan in Co


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Im gonna put the 8 by 10 school pics of my son from Kindegarten thru his graduate degree in th old windows will look great on his staircae wall or anywhere else fpr that matter window places throw them away here


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are very cool, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow-way cool. I remember seeing an idea where they used windows to frame photos-one in each pane. Looked good. 

Neighbors did a cool thing hanging old windows on their fence & putting mirrors in the panes, then adding shutters! Looked really good while sitting at their pool, like there were windows looking out of the fence.

Patty


----------



## gaiasactuality (Apr 6, 2007)

I saw a cool idea for old doors~~ Make a corner shelf out of em~~ cut them in half paint them to look all old and rustic and cut some shelves to match then put it all together with the handle side pointing forward.. Not sure if this description sounds so great but I saw a lady that recycled furniture and did this with old doors and it looked wonderful. 
And for windows, my friend had a neat idea~~ she made a mosaic on an old storm window with flat broken pieces of glass and baubles glued on with a strong clear adhesive (not sure what kind of glue it is)... Hers is a big sea turtle and she has it propped up in one of her upstairs window and it looks awesome
As for myself... I plan on using old windows for cold frames next spring...


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

this is what I do with old shash windows. I knock out the glass and replace it with mirrored glass, then build a keyhole shelf on the bottom of it. 

It will light up my 30 foot hallway.


----------

